# Calling all Old Town Angler guys



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

I'ld love to hear how you guys like your setups. 

How well do you like it? Pros/cons?

What would you suggest as far as upgrades go? 

If you could do it over would you buy the vapor and add accessories or buy the angler deluxe and call it good? 

How's the seat, how does it track, easy to fish from? 

My wife and I are close to pulling the trigger on a couple but before we do I just want to hear it from your angle. ( you see what I did there?!)


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Vapor 10XT was my first, it's worth turning it into an angler if you are slightly handy and don't mind taking a few hours to do it. I'd recommend adding RAM rocket launcher rod holders instead of the flush ones I used and putting a single rod holder up front, I used Scotty for that. WOW has pics of the accessory clamps for his rod holders, they are adjustable like tracks, you may like that even more.

It's a very good intro kayak if you are unsure how much kayaking you are going to do and are hesitant on spending a lot at first. The Vapor is still my favorite to paddle, easy to carry around and the seat is almost comfortable for 4 hours. I use a throw cushion for my fanny. If you find you really like kayaking and want to upgrade, the Vapor makes a good yak for your friends or kids to use.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

rented a few yaks here and there on vacations, after reading a ton here, went with Vapor, dont care for the silly blue, but...as was explained to me (wanted the camo, but this was on sale for under 280 weekend blowout type sporting goods store) by a coast guard guy, what color you want to be looking for, bright blue, or something that matches the color of the river? So, now the silly blotchy blue and bright white skin is tolerable. 
I popped a couple 2.5 holes in, attached inexpensive rod holders, did a few other low tech, low cost mods, and I'm loving it. 
figured out the trick to paddling this particular model, and now it tracks real well for its width and sails across the water into, out of, with or with out wind.

edit: Not sure if I'd buy the angler or not given a choice to do it over.
I personally do not think its worth the extra money once vanity is removed. The angler was 150/200 more wherever I looked. 
The color is vastly superior in my mind (the angler) but the options?
I added those on, anchor, rod holders for next to nothing and will figure out a hatch cover soon enough. Its the same dam boat--I used the difference in price to get an outstanding paddle- and THAT is a huge, light years difference. The cheap one I had was 20 bucks-got me wet and gave me blisters, got one that was 70...amazing, like I said, now I'm cutting across the water easily


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks guys. 

I rented a couple yaks this weekend. 

The tarpon 100 for the wife and the Native Ultimate FX 12. 

Plenty of room to move in the Native. But heavy and couldn't keep it straight to save my life. Only time I could fish was when I was anchored. 

The tarpon tracked well and was pretty nice but storage was minimal. 

Both of these yaks are also around the $1000 range. 

Really considering the old towns. Thanks guys. 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

forgot to mention- I put the rods, lifejack, paddle, tackle, the waterproof box for ID/phone/camera, a quart drink inside the yak, now its a blistering 40 pounds of weight, and with a seat removed in my honda van, it fits inside. I carry two tie downs if I chose to put on the factory worthless wimpy rack......its 40 pounds....all the problems with all the boats/canoes I've owned in the past, none were truly an easy one man deploy for fishing. This is park on the side of the road, lock the van and into the water in _less_ than 10 minutes from when I turn the key off. And about 15 minutes max when I return to turn key leave.


----------

